# The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich*

						Der Showrunner Lauren S. Hissrich hat bekanntgegeben, dass es Ideen gibt, um die Serie The Witcher über Jahre hinweg zu unterstützen. Die erste Staffel wird am 20. Dezember 2019 exklusiv bei Netflix zu sehen sein. Noch ist unklar, wie viele Staffeln tatsächlich gedreht werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich*


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich*

Ich wette, wenn das Ding floppt sind nur 2 Staffeln möglich und wenns einschlägt/sich hält werdens 20.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich*

Nach einer Staffel wird eingestellt. weil zu teuer.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich*

ich wäre schon überrascht, wenn se die Erste nicht verkacken


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich*

Passt, denn die Wissenschaft hat festgestellt, dass "8" die böse Zahl ist bei Staffeln von Fantasyserien.


----------



## MJDBln79 (6. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich*

Ganz ehrlich: Ich denke die Serie floppt.
Also ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass zumindest die Spieler der Videospielreihe  die Charaktere annehmen. Ich persönlich finde die Wahl der Schauspieler jedenfalls unglaublich schlecht!


----------



## Bongripper666 (6. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich*

Erst einmal abwarten, ob das Teil über eine 2. Staffel bekommen wird. Ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass die Serie funktionieren wird.


----------



## HisN (6. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Sieben Staffeln wären möglich*

Ja Bitte.
Ich meine selbst den Abschalter "The Walking Dead" hat man auf 10 Staffeln gezogen. Warum dann nicht einfach "nur" 7


----------

